# My Number 1 buck made it



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

I was after this buck all season, I was surprised he made it through the season with all the daytime photos I got of him, I saw him 2 different times while in the stand in bow season and he was big, _







_


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

That's always a good thing.
Hope you get him next season.


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Love his mass. You got a lot to think about the next 6 months.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

He looks really good. Nice deer. Hopefully you can find his sheds


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

I seen a buck on Sunday still had his full rack


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Andy, how are you gonna sleep the next 6-months? He should be a stud? Keep feeding him those minerals. I really think he needs 3 more years. Haha.


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

Find those sheds, next best thing to getting him.


----------



## EyeGottem (Sep 20, 2014)

Definitely something to look forward to


----------



## florida fishing junkie (Jan 4, 2022)

great deer


----------

